# Drill press chisel?



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Using the drill press as an arbor press. Hmmm. Seems to be a quick way of screwing up your drill press.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would seem simpler and better to purchase a mortising attachment for a drill press.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

this a snip from the video







cummins heavy duty? that is a lot of side load on the quill and chuck.
maybe a one time use. the wear does seem to justify the use like this.
this why some drill presses can not take a _drill_-_press mortising_ attachment. the driving mechanism for the quill is designed for that kind of stress.


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

Seems like a cool idea but as others have noted, it puts a lateral force and hence bending moment on the shaft, which I doubt is designed for. A similar situation occurs when using a drill press as a drum sander.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

m.n.j.chell said:


> Using the drill press as an arbor press. Hmmm. Seems to be a quick way of screwing up your drill press.


Someone, maybe me? should take a bathroom scale and put it under the chuck and see how many pounds of force a drill press can exert.
It will be different on a 20" or a 10" for sure, but by how much?



Steve Neul said:


> It would seem simpler and better to purchase a mortising attachment for a drill press.


He's not making small square holes like for mortises, with that setup, just "squaring up" the sidewalls on existing mortises.
I wonder how much deflection there is on that offset jig when considerable force is applied. Maybe not so accurate?
I like the general concept, but not the execution so much. I might consider removing the handles on some old chisels and attaching them to my 1 ton arbor press that I've used once in 30 years.



terryh said:


> Seems like a cool idea but as others have noted, it puts a lateral force and hence bending moment on the shaft, which I doubt is designed for. A similar situation occurs when using a drill press as a drum sander.


Yes, but a drum sander will never see the kind of leverage that offset chisel will make on the quill. If you need to force that hard against the drum, the drum is worn out and you don't know that light pressure will rarely burn your wood. let the sanding paper do it's thing rather tha brute force.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Biotec said:


> this a snip from the video
> View attachment 442808
> cummins heavy duty? that is a lot of side load on the quill and chuck.
> maybe a one time use. the wear does seem to justify the use like this.
> this why some drill presses can not take a _drill_-_press mortising_ attachment. the driving mechanism for the quill is designed for that kind of stress.


As toolmakers we were taught about no side loads on drill chucks as the arbor can give way.
I snapped 1 in my carear doing that so it's true. ..not good practice.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

he should have started out with the statement that the chisels that you are using must be razor sharp not just any old chisel but a very good chisel. 

if you know how do you sharpen your own chisels to that kind of condition you can probably end up quicker by hand than trying to use the drill press.

here is a good way to have razor sharp chisel
he presents it well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Someone, maybe me? should take a bathroom scale and put it under the chuck and see how many pounds of force a drill press can exert.
> It will be different on a 20" or a 10" for sure, but by how much?
> 
> 
> ...


 It look like a series of round holes where he was using a drill press to do the hand work. If he had a hollow punch mortising attachment it would have done both functions.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

he does show during the video he drilled all the spots out. he was showing an alternative of not having a drill press mortise.

his method I would guess less 10 holes. 

alot of set up for each use on the drill press. maybe less than 50
vs  Mortising Machine maybe unlimited numbers
no matter what method. you need to learn how to sharpen the tools.

if need to start making mortising I would look for a used machine first. 
my second choice would be the drill press mortising tool
his idea, most likely not.

for my hobby at this time there is no need for it.

most of the time I will buy the equipment as I need it and evaluate the true need for it. versus an alternative.
vs a I want it. lack space enforces that method. 
clamps do not follow that rule. they are my shop rabbits.











$130








$500


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I get a kick out of him, but this one is a stretch.

Pick up a chisel. 
Hold it vertical. 
Push it down. 
Done.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

BigCountry79 said:


> I get a kick out of him, but this one is a stretch.
> 
> Pick up a chisel.
> Hold it vertical.
> ...


^^^^ This ^^^^

Once you clear out most of the mortise by drilling, cleaning it up should be easily done By hand.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

BigCountry79 said:


> I get a kick out of him, but this one is a stretch.
> 
> Pick up a chisel.
> Hold it vertical.
> ...


Not quite that straight forward, but yeah, I’m thinking how hard is it to make a paring block?

Gotta create some content somehow…….


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

BigCountry79 said:


> I get a kick out of him, but this one is a stretch.


Gotta make money somehow!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

So, I got out the shop "bathroom scale" and put it under the 15" Craftsman drill press, got a reading of 85 lbs.
Put it under the 20" Jet drill press got a 119 lb reading.
Put it under a great old Black and Decker drill stand and got 200+ lbs.
The 12" VS Delta Rockwell got 122 lbs
The 10" Craftsman got 122 lbs .
The 1 ton arbor press got 175 lbs.
What I learned:
It is very difficult to pull down on a drill press handle with all reasonable strength in one arm and then push the "take a photo" button on your smart phone.
This is the old drill stand, a $40.00 barn sale find. Now, all I need is a 3/4" drill for it, about $600.00.


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> The 1 ton arbor press got 175 lbs.


So the 1 ton arbor press only exerted 175 lbs. on the scale? I understand that the force is spread over an area, and that it depends on how much you push on the handle and where it is in its travel, but that still doesn't seem right. I guess I need to figure that out. My brain is saying that would be like a 1-ton jack being able to lift only 175 lbs.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Woodworking Wolf said:


> So the 1 ton arbor press only exerted 175 lbs. on the scale? I understand that the force is spread over an area, and that it depends on how much you push on the handle and where it is in its travel, but that still doesn't seem right. I guess I need to figure that out. My brain is saying that would be like a 1-ton jack being able to lift only 175 lbs.


If I had 3 hands and the press was bolted to a bench, things would be different. I still had to take the photo and press down on the lever handle at the same time. Maybe I need to forget about a photo and put more muscle on the lever/


----------



## RioVistaAndy (Feb 22, 2021)

joints


woodnthings said:


> Someone, maybe me? should take a bathroom scale and put it under the chuck and see how many pounds of force a drill press can exert.
> It will be different on a 20" or a 10" for sure, but by how much?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> This is the old drill stand, a $40.00 barn sale find. Now, all I need is a 3/4" drill for it, about $600.00.


I already have an electrician's drill or I'd snag this myself. And it's local for us 

Vintage bench top drill press - tools - by owner - sale


----------

